# Grow Room wall color



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Sep 28, 2006)

How important is it to have the color of the wall flat white? Would high gloss white be too bright?????
Peace,
        Shutty


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 28, 2006)

ShuttyMcShutShut said:
			
		

> How important is it to have the color of the wall flat white? Would high gloss white be too bright?????
> Peace,
> Shutty


*I think gloss white would create hot spots that's why you use flat white.  *


----------



## KADE (Sep 28, 2006)

Suppositly flat white has higher reflectivity values.. and gloss absorbs some of the light. I think either will do...


----------



## astra007 (Sep 29, 2006)

a lovely shade of pale pink would be nice fer the female babies.  seriously any white will do.  use mylar on the walls or poly.  do not use mirriors = they absorb light.


----------



## Hick (Sep 29, 2006)

"Flat white" has higher reflective quality than gloss, and runs a close second only to mylar, but is much easier maintaned.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 29, 2006)

Flat white paint, but also, you can go to a hydro store and get this black and white sided plastic (that's what I use) and it works great. Doesn't hurt the eyes and not hot spots.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 29, 2006)

yup its called 4mm or 6mm POLY - BLK/WHITE.  HEHEHE


----------



## KADE (Sep 29, 2006)

yeah... and the 6mm poly is double the price of mylar...


----------



## astra007 (Sep 29, 2006)

not here, and you can buy by the lineal foot too.  but cheaper by the roll - makes good walls


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2006)

What would bright purple and orange stripes do?

(Don't mind me, I'm high, hehe)


----------



## KADE (Sep 30, 2006)

Jesus astra... we should start a business sending that crap over to the other coast. Mylar roll ~$45+tax  6mm poly ~$100 over here


----------



## rockydog (Sep 30, 2006)

Black/white poly, Mylar, or flat white paint. Paint is the easiest to maintain.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 30, 2006)

kade where you at?  i can order out of toronto 6mm poly b/w 10' x 100' = 1000 sq. ft. for 89.00  mylar 2mm 4' x 100' = 400 sq ft fer 89.00  so mylar is 2.5 times the price of poly fer 1/3 the thickness.


----------



## KADE (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm as far opposite across the country from u as I can get basically... w/o crossing water.

I'm talking roll wise... I have no idea what comes on each. The poly might be doubled up, I'll take a look next time i'm out shopping. I can't get anything crappier then 6mm poly.. and i can't get 2mm mylar... the place i always get my stuff used to carry it.. but they found it was too cheap n would tear easily. I think they carry 4 or 6mm now.


----------



## astra007 (Oct 2, 2006)

heyo kade:  www.bustan.ca   this is a discount wholesaler in toronto; i got my EZ cloner fer 200.00 bucks cheaper and they list the prices i mentioned.  they also carry the best stuff.  but if ya want mylar, order there.  mylar is meant as a covering while poly; you can make walls with it.  can also get yer hydro shop to order in 4mm poly.  this is also "a secure site".


and yes the poly is doubled up.  sold by the roll.


----------



## KADE (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah i know you can use it for walls.. but i'd want thicker stuff for that if i was doin it.
Is there any special accoutn a person needs to setup ''for wholesale''?


----------



## healy-john (Oct 2, 2006)

would foil not be good for reflectivity


----------



## astra007 (Oct 2, 2006)

kade you can order from that site, any1 can.  its got the alumaglo there which is sturdy as it has a backing on it.  and healy-john; that stuff will fry yer plants, put some on yer window then touch it from outside - really good fer reflecting HEAT but not LIGHT.


----------



## healy-john (Oct 2, 2006)

will try


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 2, 2006)

healy-john said:
			
		

> will try


 
Hey man, the reflective properties of various materials in the upper end of the items is negligible.

Flat Pure White Paint will give you excellent results for minimal cost.

The plants that are closest to the walls in my grows are always the tallest. That's even with 6,000 lumens of light on the crop.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## healy-john (Oct 2, 2006)

could ya spread out the lights an the sides and bak of your grow room


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 2, 2006)

healy-john said:
			
		

> could ya spread out the lights an the sides and bak of your grow room


 
If you were speaking to me, I don't understand your question. I have 6000 lumens equally spaced in a 3.5 x 5.5 room. The plants that are closest to the walls just grow taller. The reflective light seems to make them grow slightly faster than the rest of the crop.


Edit: Yikes! Ha! I have 6028 lumens per/sq.ft. in my 3.5 x 5.5 area. Ha! Hey, I don't type so well when I'm high. Imdoin ok nontho.


----------



## KADE (Oct 2, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> The plants that are closest to the walls just grow taller. The reflective light seems to make them grow slightly faster than the rest of the crop.


 
100% agree... my outer plants ALWAYS grow taller/better... it is also cuz of the reflector I use... but the walls make a big difference..


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 2, 2006)

One tidbit I would like to add to my original question.  There is a air duct running through my closet(approx 10") and it is coated in a grey plastic that looks similar to garbage bag material....additionally the plants will be right next to the backside of my A/C intake(which is refelctive like an emergency blanket)....to make the ques as simple as possible...should i coat the duct and the intake?...seems like it could create hotspots


----------



## KADE (Oct 2, 2006)

Shouldn't matter... if you are shining the light directly on it.. perhaps it'll create some spots... I wouldn't go all out n worry tho... if u have random places on your plant that is 'burning' then i'd think about it.


----------

